# Obsessed with his rag?



## ilovetiels (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm trying to teach Birdie not to bite at the moment. The thing is, he'll be doing really well but then as soon as he sees a rag/cloth/tea towel he turns really aggressive and you can't do anything with him after that. Is there anything I can do to stop this, or will I just have to keep those sorts of things out of sight?


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

my bird banjo dose it its soooooo crazy:wacko: they bob there head and whistle so madley


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You can stop it by not having anything towel like around him, it'll stop the agressiveness, and he should be fine, and he should definitely not bite, maybe the towel and etc is frightening him.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Someone must have used a towel to handle him! Probably did something that he didn't like...wing clipping perhaps.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You might be able to gradually desensitize him by letting him see one from a long distance and very very slowly decreasing the distance over a period of days. This will give him time to realize that the towel isn't interested in harming him. Can he look at one from the other side of the room without going ballistic?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would not have any kind of towel around him as this is frieghtning ti him


----------



## ilovetiels (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh no. He's not frightened of towels. In fact, he loves towels! Anytime he sees one he starts singing to it. The thing is, after he's seen a towel/rag or something similar, he turns really aggressive and starts biting.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ilovetiels said:


> Oh no. He's not frightened of towels. In fact, he loves towels! Anytime he sees one he starts singing to it. The thing is, after he's seen a towel/rag or something similar, he turns really aggressive and starts biting.


it almost sounds like he is having "towel aggression" instead of the normal 'cage aggression" some birds get, or a "toy aggression" in his mind it is his and only his and no one else needs to be touching it, You're invading his space in his mind.

The only way i can think of to get it to stop has already been mentioned, don't let him see the towels, rags and such any more, and this would mean not even to play with . 

So if you or some one in your house is doing dishes - and need to go to the room he's in - Leave the towel behind ( i know i have a habit of carrying the towel around with me if some one hollers for me when i'm in the middle of washing dishes, I tend to dry my hands while walking to the room they're in )

Maybe keep it completely away from him for say 3 weeks to a month, Then out of the blue one day bring one past him, and if he still gets mad you have "his towel" take it away, wait a few more weeks and try again, until he realizes this towel is not his.


----------



## Bricktop (3 mo ago)

ilovetiels said:


> I'm trying to teach Birdie not to bite at the moment. The thing is, he'll be doing really well but then as soon as he sees a rag/cloth/tea towel he turns really aggressive and you can't do anything with him after that. Is there anything I can do to stop this, or will I just have to keep those sorts of things out of sight?


No way!!!!! Mine is the same. He’s awesome otherwise and never bites. He is full on psycho when I have something like that and he guards it aggressively


----------

